# First Butt - Need to Speed up?



## zedron (Mar 8, 2014)

I am doing my first butt today with the intention of making it into pulled. I started it at 7am this morning with an average ambient outside temp of 70*. So far the 7# has been in since 7am this morning and we are only at 165* IT. I have meals planned for 9pm this evening for a late hang out. Cooker was at 240* but I just bumped it up to 275* about an hour ago. Any idea on what to do to make this bad boy be done in time? I might have to change my idea from pulled to sliced. Time is EST in FL.

I used the 1.5hrs/lb as a rough estimate and added 3-4 hours as a padding. This thing is being a lil stubborn.

Thanks,

QView Time:













20140307_203426.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


















20140307_204233.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


















20140308_073850.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2014)

You can foil it at this point with apple juice, rum, or the beverage of your choice... Or crank the heat up to about 300... That's how I have been cooking my butts lately.  I have had some that go 2.5 hours per pound at lower temps.  Each piece of meat is different but a combo of foil and higher temp would be the fastest way to get it to the temps you need for pulled pork.  If it finishes earlier than you need it, that's ok.  You can wrap it back in foil in some towels and throw it in a cooler.  Will keep warm for a long time and then you can pull it when your company comes.


----------



## zedron (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got the oven cranked to 300. Gonna foil wrap it and add liquid and hope for the best. Not really looking forward to sliced as sliced to me is "meh". I totally agree with it being done early, no big deal there.

Thanks,

Will


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm sure you'll make it in time with that method.  As far as tenderness and juiciness, I cook them now the whole time at 300 and don't notice any difference in the texture from when I cook one at 225.


----------



## zedron (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I think I might just go with a higher temp from now on so as to not have the possibility of people staring me down with forks in hand waiting for food. Since it was my first I wanted to do the "low and slow" method to ensure it didn't get dried out. I also injected this thing as well.


----------



## zedron (Mar 8, 2014)

UPDATE

Put butt in oven at 300* double wrapped in HD foil with a Apple Juice/Cider mix. Within 1.5 hours the IT was at 195*. it is currently wrapped in foil and resting till grub time. Will post pics once its time to start pulling and post for all of your enjoyment.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome!  Glad it worked out and can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## zedron (Mar 8, 2014)

Finished product! Delish!













20140308_204230.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


















20140308_210621.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


















20140308_210641.jpg



__ zedron
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad to here you made it in time. Looks like a good dish of PP. 

I would check the calibration of the cooker thermometer. It sounds like it is off.
Did you have water in the pan under it? Sometimes the water will cause issues with the temps. Water boils at 212 and your trying to cook at a higher temp, I would try without water and use another material for the heat sync in its place, many things suggested on the site from clean playground sand to fire stones, read about them and decide what you think will work best for you and give it a shot.....

Still a great job on adjusting during the cook! Thumbs Up many have issues adjusting and you did it just fine. Keep It up!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great!  Now I have to get some leftover pp put of the freezer and have some for lunch!  You made me jealous haha


----------



## zedron (Mar 9, 2014)

Ha, I'm getting ready to have some right now for lunch. Thanks for the input on making it happen with the quick adjusting tips.

I'm using the Maverick ET732 as my BBQ probe and meat probe. I also have a Thermapen to use for meat. I will go ahead and make an ice bath to check the BBQ probe on the maverick and compare it with my Thermapen. 

I'm used to keeping a water pan in to help add humidity to the cooker as to not dry anything out but I mainly do that for whole turkeys and ribs. The next cook I do, I will look at removing the water and replacing with another type of heat sink material.

Time to eat!


----------

